# Per new fha boarding requirements



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

*Anyone heard of this...*

_PLEASE SUBMIT BIDS TO BOARD ALL FIRST FLOOR WINDOWS AND DOORS._
_IF WINDOWS ARE CURRENTLY BOARDED, PLEASE SUBMIT A BID TO REMOVE THE BOARDING, REGLAZE THE WINDOW THEN REBOARD._
_ALL INTACT WINDOWS SHOULD BE BOARDED OVER._
_PLEASE SUBMIT BIDS TO BOARD ALL DOORS AS WELL. 1 SECURITY DOOR SHOULD BE INSTALLED TO GAIN ACCESS. _
_ 
*Sounds like it could make some money if it's done right, only thing I see is if window sashs that have been painted shut. Don't like the $0.80 per UI though.*_


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like something you'd do in a high vandal area. Is property in a high vandal area?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> *Anyone heard of this...*
> 
> _PLEASE SUBMIT BIDS TO BOARD ALL FIRST FLOOR WINDOWS AND DOORS._
> _IF WINDOWS ARE CURRENTLY BOARDED, PLEASE SUBMIT A BID TO REMOVE THE BOARDING, REGLAZE THE WINDOW THEN REBOARD._
> ...


 

I do not like doing board ups(pays not good enough). And whats up with this reglazing windows, maybe 5% of the homes I do have these kind of windows. The rest have to be replaced!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

IMHO boarding pays pretty well, depending on the company and how many middlemen, of course. $0.90/UI is reasonable I think. A bit of a pain to lug around plywood. I do not like reglazing, but 75% of the houses we do(or at least ones with broken windows) are easy single pane. You can get vinyl windows reglazed but way more $$.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



STARBABY said:


> I do not like doing board ups(pays not good enough). And whats up with this reglazing windows, maybe 5% of the homes I do have these kind of windows. The rest have to be replaced!


Wow I bet 90% of the houses I do have single pane windows. I'm just not sure how you would reglaze and then reboard. Do I break the new window? Because you know they aren't going to pay unless you bolt board it properly (actually got charged back last year because the contractor used a 2x6 instead of a 2x4)


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Sounds like something you'd do in a high vandal area. Is property in a high vandal area?


I think your right on the vandal area thing... an like Starbaby indicated you don't make nearly enough at the eighty cents a U.I. So it'll be the re-glazing where it'll have to be made up.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Go price your lumber, plywood and hardware.


Then tell them that you can't break even at their price and heres your bid. 
Unless you need the work and want the hobby factor I wouldn't do it.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Go price your lumber, plywood and hardware.
> 
> 
> Then tell them that you can't break even at their price and heres your bid.
> Unless you need the work and want the hobby factor I wouldn't do it.


Has anyone noticed the huge increase in the price of lumber since Obama created hurricane sandy with his weathers machines? Jk. Since hurricane sandy prices of lumber out here has shot through the roof!!!!!!! We're talking almost $11 more per sheet. 2x4's almost doubled. Can my Obama EBT be used at Home Depot or just strip clubs?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw a $1 per sheet of OSB jump over night at sLowes.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I saw a $1 per sheet of OSB jump over night at sLowes.


 
had to get three sheets of OSB today 10.65 a sheet a few weeks back it was 7.25!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We can't make money bolt boarding for assett companies. That is a good question though as to how your supposed to reglaze a window and then bolt board thru it?


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Has anyone noticed the huge increase in the price of lumber since Obama created hurricane sandy with his weathers machines? Jk. Since hurricane sandy prices of lumber out here has shot through the roof!!!!!!! We're talking almost $11 more per sheet. 2x4's almost doubled. Can my Obama EBT be used at Home Depot or just strip clubs?



Almost died laughing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Has anyone noticed the huge increase in the price of lumber since Obama created hurricane sandy with his weathers machines? Jk. Since hurricane sandy prices of lumber out here has shot through the roof!!!!!!! We're talking almost $11 more per sheet. 2x4's almost doubled. Can my Obama EBT be used at Home Depot or just strip clubs?


Plywood shot up here over the summer, I needed some 3/4 back in like July and it was $38 a sheet


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Has anyone noticed the huge increase in the price of lumber since Obama created hurricane sandy with his weathers machines? Jk. Since hurricane sandy prices of lumber out here has shot through the roof!!!!!!! We're talking almost $11 more per sheet. 2x4's almost doubled. Can my Obama EBT be used at Home Depot or just strip clubs?


How do you get those EBT cards... could use one.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> had to get three sheets of OSB today 10.65 a sheet a few weeks back it was 7.25!





10 days ago it was over 12 at lowes here.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> How do you get those EBT cards... could use one.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We can't make money bolt boarding for assett companies. That is a good question though as to how your supposed to reglaze a window and then bolt board thru it?


HUD is the only bolting that I know have NEVER in 16 years herd of FHA bolting guidelines. The cards WORK at strip clubs and liquor stores too


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We can't make money bolt boarding for assett companies. That is a good question though as to how your supposed to reglaze a window and then bolt board thru it?


I have a special drill bit that I use to drill the hole before I do the reglaze then it's no problem....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My barber has scissors that he uses to cut only grey hair for an extra charge. Made by the same company.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> My barber has scissors that he uses to cut only grey hair for an extra charge. Made by the same company.


I'm so lucky I have not had to have mine use them on me yet!!!!!!!!!!


Actuall I do have bits to drill glass...they start at about $35 for an1/8" hole...


----------

